# The Ferriby lost North Sea, October 1970



## Matt Grimsby (May 11, 2012)

My Uncle, John Toombes was lost when The Ferriby, sailing from Grimsby, went down in the North Sea in October 1970. I would dearly love some information on the vessel, the crew and the cir***stances of the sinking.


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

Have you received any info. If not I could probably look something up for you.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## Steve Farrow (Sep 9, 2006)

Matt Grimsby said:


> My Uncle, John Toombes was lost when The Ferriby, sailing from Grimsby, went down in the North Sea in October 1970. I would dearly love some information on the vessel, the crew and the cir***stances of the sinking.


Hi Matt,

Here are a couple of photos of the Ferriby. I remember her loss very well. I believe her skipper used the Imperial Hotel the same time as I did. Did John live in Milton Road?

Regards

Steve


----------

